# Diamond questions and Pics



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys this my be to complicated to ask here and better to go over in person with someone but I am going to try. This is my first diamond/ cross wrap.

I bought Dale Clemens book Custom Thread Art. I used his direction on page 10 on making a diamond wrap. I noticed halfway threw that my wraps looked different then on another rod that had a diamond wrap on it. Plus other people direction on how to do it are different. I am not sure if it really matters but I want to know if I did it wrong because I do not want to learn how to do something wrong and have to relearn how to do it right later. 

*Excerpt from the book* "layout of a cross or X followed by a sequence of wrapping OUT would produce a diamond. You would first wrap a thread up the blank to the left (outside) of one arm of the X then wrp a thread down the blank to the left ( outside) of the other arm of the X. Next you would wrap a thread up the blank to the right side (outside) of the first arm of the X, followed by a thread down the blank to the right (outside) of the second arm of the X." Then Just repeated it. repeat.

My pattern looks like a diamond but the way I put it together does not form Chevrons (at least in my mind) that together make the diamond. This is were I may be confusing myself. Also my threads cross over each other at different points compared to the only other example of a Diamond wrap I have here with me.

I am sure I making this more complicated then it needs to be but don't want to screw up the building blocks of my technique 

So if I did not confuse you and you can tell if I am doing wrong or right please let me know. I hope you can see enough detail from the pics to help.

By the way this is just a practice rod and I really like how the colors worked together. I did not repeat a pattern over and over agian. I built the pattern and then reversed the pattern back to the center color of gold. Did not plan it but that whats seemed right and I like it.

Thanks Joe


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I am going to try and explain my question a little more.

If you look at the first pic and look specifically at the left top arm of the X you will see the last pass (in gun metal) makes it across the top of the diamond without going under any other thread. Then on the bottom pass on that same arm (also in gun metal) passes under some other threads. 

I think that maybe thats wrong that both the top and bottom passes should be on top of all other threads. Is that correct? 

Sorry if this too much or too confusing. I appreciate all feed back. I probably just need to let it go and just try it using the other directions and see which one works better.

The only reason I mentioned Chevrons is because I read an expiation that said all designs are built from Chevrons. This also might be confusing me because I trying to understand it instead of just doing it. 

Quote from Introduction to cross wrap designs by BD Ehler pg 11

"The basic design in cross wraps is the chevron. Every design is built from chevrons and how they are combined together. Every chevron starts with the standard X and every design is built from a series of Xs."

http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/...0D Ehler.pdf

Thanks Joe


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Never mind I think I figured out what was confusing me.

Joe


----------

